# My kingston SSD Benchmark. Is it good, bad or worse!



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

Hai,

I have bought a Kingston SSDNow V+200  (SVP200S3) 240GB SSD from flipkart.com for Rs.11,500 in May,2013. I dont have any problems with it as of now but it is slower than most of the other SSD's in the market. So I am uploading a Screenshot of my SSD's Benchmark. Please tell me whether it is good, bad or worse in terms of price to performance ratio.

Kingston SSDNow V+200 240GB SSD Benchmark:-

*i.imgur.com/8TShUzK.png

This is the SSD which I have bought from flipkart: *www.flipkart.com/kingston-v-240-gb...ZMSZ&ref=62c65056-d543-4b43-a69d-97cd888acd94


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 11, 2013)

Here's mine:-


BTW,mine is a Samsung 840 EVO 250GB bought from flipkart for 12k

I guess performance is quite low for a 13k SSD.......Please update all firmwares


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Here's mine:-
> View attachment 12931
> BTW,mine is a Samsung 840 EVO 250GB bought from flipkart for 12k
> 
> I guess performance is quite low for a 13k SSD.......Please update all firmwares



I guess mine is worse buddy.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 11, 2013)

Please update your SSD"s firmware.........It makes a hell lot of difference.
Then check
1.Whether its connected to 6.0Gbps sata or a 3Gbps??
2.Rapid mode is enabled??
3.High Performance power mode is enabled or not??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Please update your SSD"s firmware.........It makes a hell lot of difference.
> Then check
> 1.Whether its connected to 6.0Gbps sata or a 3Gbps??
> 2.Rapid mode is enabled??
> 3.High Performance power mode is enabled or not??



I have recently updated my SSD's firware. About the other 3 you have specified can you help me step by step.OK.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 11, 2013)

OOOOOPssssssssssss 

I'm still a newbie and am trying to help others......
I ran a benchmark on power saving mode and rapid mode deactivated....
Sorry,here's a new score


@ BavuSani bro
Have a look on the file named "untitled"    Although I'm not sure,I guess there's something wrong with either your SSD,or mine ...........Does processor also play a role here?? I guess not!!
BTW,How do you guys post an image such that it is directly visible...In my case,it comes as a link??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> OOOOOPssssssssssss
> 
> I'm still a newbie and am trying to help others......
> I ran a benchmark on power saving mode and rapid mode deactivated....
> ...



My SSD is slower buddy. No CPU does not play any role here.
Use Imgur Image Hosting Site and upload there and copy the "


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 12, 2013)

thnx


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 13, 2013)

my mechanical hdd WD blue 1tb gives me 164MBps on sequential write on crystaldisk mark software.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2013)

^^that is just theoretical value.only way to get accurate transfer speeds is by transferring a big single file from one hard disk to another once(using same file again for transferring will most likely give faster speeds due to caching).


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 13, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Hai,
> 
> I have bought a Kingston SSDNow V+200  (SVP200S3) 240GB SSD from flipkart.com for Rs.11,500 in May,2013. I dont have any problems with it as of now but it is slower than most of the other SSD's in the market. So I am uploading a Screenshot of my SSD's Benchmark. Please tell me whether it is good, bad or worse in terms of price to performance ratio.
> 
> ...



It is always better to get opinion before getting SSD.Kingston is the worst competitor in SSD market.Crucial M500 and Samsung 840 are better.

Your speeds seem fine as they match in review*www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=6488&p=2


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^that is just theoretical value.only way to get accurate transfer speeds is by transferring a big single file from one hard disk to another once(using same file again for transferring will most likely give faster speeds due to caching).



that  will be always lower.


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2013)

^^It's mostly in line with what it should be (benchmark results). I found scores are more or less closer to my Vertex 3. If you are not getting any problems with the drive, it's OK then.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

Skud said:


> ^^It's mostly in line with what it should be (benchmark results). I found scores are more or less closer to my Vertex 3. If you are not getting any problems with the drive, it's OK then.



Thanks as I am not getting any problems with my drive but my Read results are optimal but my Write results are like  that worries me most.


----------

